# R32 exhaust on a TT?



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone know if the exhaust from an R32 (mkIV) would fit a TT? My muffler sh|t the bed, and I can get a good deal on one of these.

http://www.pro3i.com/shop/magnaflow-16650-cat-back-volkswagen-r32/

Btw, I'm not worried about the tips lining up since I would do turndowns instead of tips.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I think the only issue is the tips not lining up. I've never seen anyone confirm that the hangers are in the same place though, but that would be easily fixed at the exhaust shop.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would call a performance shop close by and see what they would charge for a custom catback. Around me you can get a full turbo back for 600. That is if you don't mind waiting while they fab it


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I would call a performance shop close by and see what they would charge for a custom catback. Around me you can get a full turbo back for 600. That is if you don't mind waiting while they fab it


Ive got my buddy doing the work. I just need a muffler really. And maybe another resonator.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Ive got my buddy doing the work. I just need a muffler really. And maybe another resonator.


Same buddy that did the work the first time? What happened to the muffler exactly? You haven't had this setup very long if I remember correctly.

Trying to buy the one in Orlando?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Same buddy that did the work the first time? What happened to the muffler exactly? You haven't had this setup very long if I remember correctly.
> 
> Trying to buy the one in Orlando?


Yeah, same guy. The flowmaster sounds shot. I can hear a nasty rattle inside the muffler. 

Yeah, the one from Orlando is the one I'm looking at. Lets see if the guy responds.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah, same guy. The flowmaster sounds shot. I can hear a nasty rattle inside the muffler.
> 
> Yeah, the one from Orlando is the one I'm looking at. Lets see if the guy responds.


Wouldn't there be some kind of warranty? If it's breaking apart internally, sounds like a defect. Have you inspected it to see if it's leaking somewhere?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Bought it unused on Craigslist. I don't have any leaks. Just a rattling POS of a muffler. When you bang on it you can hear it.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> I would call a performance shop close by and see what they would charge for a custom catback. Around me you can get a full turbo back for 600. That is if you don't mind waiting while they fab it


wow, full turbo back, stainless for $600??
if so its worth the drive for me


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Bought it unused on Craigslist. I don't have any leaks. Just a rattling POS of a muffler. When you bang on it you can hear it.


Have your buddy cut the case open, and remove what is loose and/or weld up where it's coming from. It's not automatically garbage. Just a suggestion as opposed to changing the whole setup.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Have your buddy cut the case open, and remove what is loose and/or weld up where it's coming from. It's not automatically garbage. Just a suggestion as opposed to changing the whole setup.


I mentioned that to him. But considering the fact that the current setup is too loud, I think it's time to make some changes.

The drone has become unbearable.:facepalm:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> I mentioned that to him. But considering the fact that the current setup is too loud, I think it's time to make some changes.


Finally regretting the downturn tips? :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Finally regretting the downturn tips? :laugh:


Not at all. That's actually the only thing I like about this set up. It's not the turn that's causing drone. It's the giant crap box of a muffler, at the end of the exhaust that makes all the noise. Like a tuning fork.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> It's not the turn down that's causing drone.
> 
> 
> > It sure doesn't help to have it reverberating underneath the car. I thought you followed Max's suggestions and had a resonator as far forward as possible and didn't have droning? If I'm off base, I must have you confused with someone else.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> warranty225cpe said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the turn down that's causing drone. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> warranty225cpe said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the turn down that's causing drone.
> ...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> 20v master said:
> 
> 
> > warranty225cpe said:
> ...


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Id like to do a side exit exhaust, but there are a few more obstacles in that area. Add to that, an attempt to keep noise and it gets a little tricky. I would like to do a side exit like krissrock, but there was a lot involved in making that happen. Shooting flames out the passengers side does sound like fun.


You don't have to get as involved as krissrock's setup, although it's visually very cool! Just do a hybrid of what I had in the EVO and the one in the Saturn. Basically clocking your existing turndowns to face the side instead of echoing off the ground. It might be a little louder but definitely not as droning in the cabin.



warranty225cpe said:


> Max, I sent you an email on this topic a while ago and never heard back. I also sent you a txt after the hurricane to make sure you guys were okay. Didn't hear back. As needy as this sounds... umadbro?


Texting is always the better way to reach me! PM and email not so much because of the traffic (between DSM, EVO, Saturn, and racing forums, I would need a secretary to stay on top of everything).

Your last text was promptly answered, maybe it slipped through Sandy's crack... Superstorm Sandy! :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> You don't have to get as involved as krissrock's setup, although it's visually very cool! Just do a hybrid of what I had in the EVO and the one in the Saturn. Basically clocking your existing turndowns to face the side instead of echoing off the ground. It might be a little louder but definitely not as droning in the cabin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that's funny. I guess your text never made it out :laugh:









Good to see you got through it in one piece:beer: I'm a Floridian and have seen monster storms. Can't ever underestimate Mother Nature. I think there are quite a few New Yorkers that just learned that the hard way.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

If Max was in the same mindset as Doug then he was too drunk to care or notice minor power outages


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like I will be pulling the trigger on this cat back. I think it's a good option for my situation. Ill have more detailed info on the install as I get to that point.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's what I'll be attempting..










I realize it won't flow as well as a straight through design, but I'm a little more concerned wit noise at this point. 

Updates to follow.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

You won't notice the 3-5 hp loss.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> You won't notice the 3-5 hp loss.


That's what I'm thinking. And my teeth won't be rattling out of my head anymore:facepalm:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Just got the exhaust in the mail. It's pretty nice. I really wish the guy I bought it from didn't stuff all the pipes with pink packing peanuts :facepalm: Damn booby-trap. A box 4 1/2 feet tall and 3 feet wide, FULL of packing peanuts. In the biz we call that a "dick-move". Ill be pulling those damn things out of my exhaust for a while (or they will probably burn out). Can't wait to get this thing in. Ill post some pics soon.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I've got 3" coming from the turbo to this. It's a reduction of 1/2in. Shouldn't kill my flow too much. Im going to loosen up the clamps on the elbow/tips at the end, and aim them as a turn down. From all the sound clips I keep hearing of magnaflow, I might be very happy with the sound. Not bad for a cheap alternative to a cat back made for the TT. Ill have sound clips as soon as its on :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Hangers are in the right spots?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Hangers are in the right spots?


I think so. If not, that's not a big deal. We can always make new hangers. Just a matter of how long they have to be to reach the mount. I'm more worried that everything in the front clears all the rear components. Im pretty sure it will work. Excited to get this on.


----------

